# Graves' disease up date thyroid removed



## Zoee (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi, I would like to give you all an update, I had my thyroid removed on 29th April , 
at the moment I have no change as it's only been 6 days tomorrow I am getting my stichtes removed (yay) 
at the moment on how I feel after surgery, I do feel little different as my heart rate has gone down which is amazing for me but other than that at the moment I can't really comment on how I feel but I will tell you all when it's been a couple of weeks. I only stayed in hospital 1 night.

The only thing that you need to watch if you suffer from reactions like I do, is the thyroxine 
i started taking the tablet on Wednesday for the first time I had a rash came up on my shoulder which got worse, on Saturday night my rash blew up on the top half of my back side of my neck and the front of my neck I went down to A&E because it was right by my stichtes I was worried, they done blood tests and had a look and said you can't get a reaction from thyroxine BUT they were wrong I called 111 (out of hours help line) I spoke to a doctor the doctor had said I've had a reaction from one of the ingredients from the thyroxine, I also informed about lowing the dosage as I was on 100mg which has started to make my heart race, due to the bank holiday I could not see my doctor, but when I go to get my stichtes out tomorrow I am going to book an appointment with my doctor which I will let you no the out come.

If any one is in two minds about the surgery, like I was for me even thought at the moment I don't really notice no change it's been the best thing I've ever done and it's like a second chance in life for me if any one has any questions please feel free to ask


----------



## txspring (Apr 3, 2014)

Im glad you're doing so well, despite a few bumps in the road! Keep us posted on your recovery!


----------

